# Mets ton doigt où j'ai mon doigt



## krystof (22 Janvier 2003)

Avez-vous de bons yeux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Voici une photo (ou presque). A vous de deviner de quoi il s'agit. A chaque réponse ou proposition allant dans le sens de la solution, je rééditerai la photo avec un peu plus de netteté.
Qui va gagner la lunette d'or


----------



## barbarella (22 Janvier 2003)

C'est E.T. dans la brume au coucher du soleil


----------



## krystof (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * C'est E.T. dans la brume au coucher du soleil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Malheureusement pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



E.T. est depuis déjà longtemps rentré maison


----------



## bebert (22 Janvier 2003)

C'est un truc de psy pour savoir si on est zinzin ?

La zone foncée au dessus &gt; cheveux
Les deux zones un peu rose &gt; deux visages
Zone en bas &gt; tronc

On dirait deux personnes dos à dos


----------



## tomtom (22 Janvier 2003)

C'est Robert Smith déguisé en Mickey


----------



## ApplePie (22 Janvier 2003)

c'est ©barbapapa avec un chignon loufoque !!


----------



## krystof (22 Janvier 2003)

Rien de tout cela n'est valable. Nous restons donc dans le flou Gaussien


----------



## krystof (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Zone en bas &gt; tronc
* 

[/QUOTE]

Il y a de ça. Pas suffisant pour une amélioration (pour le moment)


----------



## barbarella (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * C'est un truc de psy pour savoir si on est zinzin ?

La zone foncée au dessus &gt; cheveux
Les deux zones un peu rose &gt; deux visages
Zone en bas &gt; tronc

On dirait deux personnes dos à dos   * 

[/QUOTE]

Cest un bicéphale


----------



## ApplePie (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Rien de tout cela n'est valable. Nous restons donc dans le flou Gaussien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
*bon, ca a encore besoin d'être un peu dégaussi !!  *


----------



## barbarella (22 Janvier 2003)

C'est une photo ratée d'un vitrail d'église


----------



## Luc G (22 Janvier 2003)

Une tomate filant en direction de Lara Fabian, bouche ouverte, pas trop mûre.

PS. Ne pas confondre :
bouche ouverte -&gt; Lara Fabian
pas trop mûre -&gt; la tomate


----------



## ApplePie (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * C'est une photo ratée d'un vitrail d'église  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]*c'est la photo ratée d'un type qui est nul en prise de vues !!!  *


----------



## ApplePie (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Une tomate filant en direction de Lara Fabian, bouche ouverte, pas trop mûre.

PS. Ne pas confondre :
bouche ouverte -&gt; Lara Fabian
pas trop mûre -&gt; la tomate










* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## bebert (22 Janvier 2003)

La nouvelle coupe de Ronaldo ?


----------



## barbarella (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * c'est la photo ratée d'un type qui est nul en prise de vues !!!    

[/QUOTE]

Tu as l'air de t'y connaître  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## bebert (22 Janvier 2003)

Sonnyboy en train de s'admirer devant son miroir ?


----------



## barbarella (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Avez-vous de bons yeux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Voici une photo (ou presque). A vous de deviner de quoi il s'agit. A chaque réponse ou proposition allant dans le sens de la solution, je rééditerai la photo avec un peu plus de netteté.
Qui va gagner la lunette d'or  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Et c'est pas ça qui va nous aider

 [image]http://idisk.mac.com/cdecuyper/Public/001-20.jpg[image]    * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## krystof (22 Janvier 2003)

Vous faîtes tous beaucoup preuve d'imagination, il ya beaucoup de vérités dans certaines propositions, mais....


----------



## Luc G (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Vous faîtes tous beaucoup preuve d'imagination, il ya beaucoup de vérités dans certaines propositions, mais.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

mais... comme la vérité n'est pas toujours prouvable...


----------



## krystof (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />      

[/QUOTE]

Barbarella, l'original n'est pas sur mon iDisk


----------



## ApplePie (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Tu as l'air de t'y connaître  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
*en photo, type, nul ou prise de vues ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










je sais même débrayer l'AF !!!  *


----------



## barbarella (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Barbarella, l'original n'est pas sur mon iDisk  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Eh bien c'est un tord


----------



## barbarella (22 Janvier 2003)

Y at-il un coucher de soleil ?


----------



## bebert (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Eh bien c'est un tord  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est un tordu hihihi !


----------



## krystof (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Y at-il un coucher de soleil ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Non


----------



## ApplePie (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Eh bien c'est un tord  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
tord ou tort ???
mauvaise joueuse, ce(tte) ©barbapapa !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Janvier 2003)

C'est Michèle Torr ?!


----------



## barbarella (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
tord ou tort ???
mauvais joueur, ce ©barbapapa !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Je t'autorise


----------



## barbarella (23 Janvier 2003)

Y a t-il un arbre ?


----------



## krystof (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * C'est Michèle Torr ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, ce n'est pas un animal


----------



## krystof (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Y a t-il un arbre ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, à quoi penses-tu


----------



## barbarella (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Non, à quoi penses-tu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

A un tronc, comme l'a proposé bébert


----------



## bebert (23 Janvier 2003)

Bon, j'appelle Alain Aleflou


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Janvier 2003)

euh un doigt (en rapport avec le thread) ?

l'ours Mathurin ( en rapport avec Dechavanne) ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Bon, j'appelle Alain Aleflou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
et moi un orthophoniste


----------



## ApplePie (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
et moi un orthophoniste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
ca c'est mieux pour toi !!!


----------



## krystof (23 Janvier 2003)

Vous avez mérité un petit éclaircissement. Moins 5 (pas plus) sur l'échelle du flou gaussien


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Janvier 2003)

Avac photoshop, j'obtiens çà


----------



## bebert (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Avac photoshop, j'obtiens çà






* 

[/QUOTE]
Excellent !
Je savais pas que Van Gogh avait fait des mangas !


----------



## bebert (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Vous avez mérité un petit éclaircissement. Moins 5 (pas plus) sur l'échelle du flou gaussien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




* 

[/QUOTE]
T'es dur, c'est pas franchement mieux, ou alors c'est moi qui voit trouble à force de regarder cette image


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
Excellent !
Je savais pas que Van Gogh avait fait des mangas !









* 

[/QUOTE]

Si, si !
tiens en voilà un de ma collection privée


----------



## Luc G (23 Janvier 2003)

C'est une photo de la couverture, encore secrète, du prochain numéro de National Geographic prise par un satellite keyhole (à la demande express de la bûche junior).

Je vous livre, par avance et en exclusivité le thème du reportage principal : "le trou du cul du monde : avec notre reporter passez 226 jours dans une des dernière régions inexplorées de la planète : les toilettes du bar de MacGé."


----------



## krystof (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
T'es dur, c'est pas franchement mieux, ou alors c'est moi qui voit trouble à force de regarder cette image 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

En fait, je suis sponsorisé par les Opticiens Krys  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- 20% pour chaque nouveau client. Allez, regardez encore un peu


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Janvier 2003)

C'est M ?


----------



## krystof (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * C'est M ?  * [/quote

Mathieu Chedid


----------



## Luc G (23 Janvier 2003)

Un morpion qui a un abcés à la deuxième prémolaire gauche.
(C'est une honte de laisse souffrir des pauvres bêtes à ce point )


----------



## krystof (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Un morpion qui a un abcés à la deuxième prémolaire gauche.
(C'est une honte de laisse souffrir des pauvres bêtes à ce point )   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Belle tentative, mais les morpions se portent très bien, ils sortent du dentiste


----------



## aricosec (23 Janvier 2003)

erika,pardon eureka,je viens de regarder ma gorge dans la glace,et au lieu d'angine rouge.
c'est exactement ce qui m'est apparue.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la photo !

faut dire que moi sans mes lunettes hein ?


----------



## krystof (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * erika,pardon eureka,je viens de regarder ma gorge dans la glace,et au lieu d'angine rouge.
c'est exactement ce qui m'est apparue.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la photo !

faut dire que moi sans mes lunettes hein ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Connaissant le résultat, et si c'est vraiment ce que tu as dans la gorge, ça m'inquiète un peu.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Prépare ton testament


----------



## fleurette (23 Janvier 2003)

c'est la princesse Leia, ou une geisha avec une main sous le menton....


----------



## krystof (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fleurette:</font><hr /> * c'est la princesse Leia, ou une geisha avec une main sous le menton....  * 

[/QUOTE]

Hélas


----------



## bebert (23 Janvier 2003)

Est-ce qu'il y a un miroir sur la photo ?


----------



## barbarella (23 Janvier 2003)

Cette photo a t-elle été prise en intérieur ou en extérieur ?


----------



## krystof (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Est-ce qu'il y a un miroir sur la photo ?    * 

[/QUOTE]

Non


----------



## krystof (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Cette photo a t-elle été prise en intérieur ou en extérieur ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Intérieur


----------



## barbarella (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Vous avez mérité un petit éclaircissement. Moins 5 (pas plus) sur l'échelle du flou gaussien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

je la descend, c'est plus pratique.

Dans un lieu privé ou public ?


----------



## krystof (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

je la descend, c'est plus pratique.

Dans un lieu privé ou public ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

On ne le voit pas.
Ton acharnement m'impressione. Pour la peine, une petite évolution :






Flou Gaussien = 10
Le masque va bientôt tomber (peut-être pas aujourd'hui. Faut pas exagérer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## baax (23 Janvier 2003)

Good old Benny !!


----------



## krystof (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Good old Benny !!  * 

[/QUOTE]

hmmm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu peux préciser


----------



## barbarella (23 Janvier 2003)

benny avec un masque et un bonnet


----------



## krystof (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * benny avec un masque et un bonnet   * 

[/QUOTE]

La vérité est toute proche. Je ne vous fait pas attendre plus longtemps, ce serait du vice.
Dans 15 minutes, la solution finale


----------



## baax (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

hmmm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu peux préciser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Faut vraiment ?


----------



## krystof (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 

Faut vraiment ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Non, j'envoie l'original dans 10 minutes


----------



## krystof (23 Janvier 2003)

Et le gagnant est :






Bravo à tous


----------



## barbarella (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Et le gagnant est :






Bravo à tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Bravo à toi pour cette super idée


----------



## ApplePie (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Avac photoshop, j'obtiens çà






* 

[/QUOTE]
*inculte : c'est une patte monet cela, pas v. gogh !!  *


----------



## ApplePie (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Bravo à toi pour cette super idée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
*bravo à baxx pour avoir trouvé (pas évident, tu t'appelles baxx hill ??) et à ©barbapapa pour la qualité de son english !!  *


----------



## bebert (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Et le gagnant est :






Bravo à tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est bien ce que je disais précédement : c'était sonnyboy qui se regardait dans son miroir !


----------



## bebert (23 Janvier 2003)

On remet ça ? Mosaïque 50 :


----------



## ApplePie (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * On remet ça ? Mosaïque 50 :




* 

[/QUOTE]
*échec et mat !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## krystof (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * On remet ça ? Mosaïque 50 :




* 

[/QUOTE]

Un jaune d'oeuf, importé de tchernobyl


----------



## krystof (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Bravo à toi pour cette super idée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu peux le réécrire en caractère gras, s'il te plaît


----------



## barbarella (23 Janvier 2003)

*Bravo à toi pour cette super idée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

Comme ça, ça va ?


----------



## Luc G (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * On remet ça ? Mosaïque 50 :




* 

[/QUOTE]

Le tablier de bebert qui s'en va passer l'aspirateur dans son bureau


----------



## aricosec (23 Janvier 2003)

la nappe a carreaux de mon restaurant favori !


----------



## Luc G (23 Janvier 2003)

On pourrait préciser un peu les choses, par exemple démarrer avec une résolution plus ou moins normalisée au départ

Qui a dit 1 pixel en binaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Parce qu'il me semble que les règles du jeu sont un peu floues


----------



## barbarella (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * On pourrait préciser un peu les choses, par exemple démarrer avec une résolution plus ou moins normalisée au départ

Qui a dit 1 pixel en binaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Parce qu'il me semble que les règles du jeu sont un peu floues  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

Pourrais-tu être plus clair ?


----------



## Luc G (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Pourrais-tu être plus clair ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est du racisme ?


----------



## krystof (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Bravo à toi pour cette super idée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

Comme ça, ça va ?    * 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, ça pourra aller, même s'il est vrai que cette phrase mérite un sujet à elle seule


----------



## bebert (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Un jaune d'oeuf, importé de tchernobyl  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu ne crois pas si bien dire ! Cela mérite un éclaircicement : mosaïque 40.


----------



## barbarella (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Oui, ça pourra aller, même s'il est vrai que cette phrase mérite un sujet à elle seule  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Rien que pour toi  Parce que tu le vaux bien


----------



## barbarella (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

C'est du racisme ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, c'est juste une question


----------



## barbarella (23 Janvier 2003)

Cest une photo des oeufs brouillés que ta femme prépare amoureusement chaque matin.


----------



## krystof (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Rien que pour toi  Parce que tu le vaux bien



* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Yip (23 Janvier 2003)

Un poussin qui traversait la route au moment où un 38 tonnes arrivait ?


----------



## krystof (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * Un poussin qui traversait la route au moment où un 38 tonnes arrivait ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Revoyons la scène au ralenti :


----------



## Yip (23 Janvier 2003)

Un smiley ayant abusé de la Duvel ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Du calme Foguenne, rendort-toi.


----------



## Yip (23 Janvier 2003)

Casimir ayant freiné trop tard en arrivant dans le bar ?


----------



## barbarella (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * Un poussin qui traversait la route au moment où un 38 tonnes arrivait ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Et le 38 tonnes n'a rien eu  ouf....


----------



## krystof (23 Janvier 2003)

Il était mignon pourtant


----------



## Yip (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Et le 38 tonnes n'a rien eu  ouf.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, oui, mais je relève quand même les noms et adresses des témoins, des fois que le chauffeur du camion veuille porter plaine. M krystof, Mme Barbarella, je vous écoute.


----------



## krystof (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * 

Oui, oui, mais je relève quand même les noms et adresses des témoins, des fois que le chauffeur du camion veuille porter plaine. M krystof, Mme Barbarella, je vous écoute.




* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben, j'suis pas sûr, mais il me semble que le poussin avait une haleine assez forte, genre j'ai bu beaucoup d'alcool. J'avais l'impression qu'il ne maitrisait pas ses mouvements. Et puis c'est quand il a aboyé que ça m'a vraiment semblé suspect


----------



## Yip (23 Janvier 2003)

Et le chauffeur du camion ???


----------



## krystof (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> *














Et le chauffeur du camion ???  * 

[/QUOTE]









 Y avait un chauffeur dans le camion  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Moi, on ne me dit jamais rien


----------



## barbarella (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * 

Oui, oui, mais je relève quand même les noms et adresses des témoins, des fois que le chauffeur du camion veuille porter plaine. M krystof, Mme Barbarella, je vous écoute.




* 

[/QUOTE]

En fait j'ai pas bien vu pour le poussin, mais pour la grand-mère qu'il a écrasé un peu avant je suis formelle.

Elle traînait sur le trottoir, il ne roulait pas au-dessus de 150, là j'ai bien vu, il a dû être pris d'une soif aussi intense qu'inattendue. Il a donc avalé une gorgée de whisky, la bouteille lui a échappé des mains, c'est en voulant la ramasser, qu'il a fait un faux mouvement, le volant a tourné tout seul, et la grand-mère s'est mise juste sur sa route. Heureusement qu'il a eu le réflexe de redresser sinon il entrait dans une boucherie chevaline.

Voilà c'était un accident.


----------



## Yip (23 Janvier 2003)

Bon, ça va pour cette fois, mais que je ne vous reprenne plus ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez, circulez, on va passer un coup de balai, une motocrotte va venir et tout sera nickel.





Où est-ce qu'elle a roulé cette satanée bouteille de whisky ?


Rogntudju...


----------



## krystof (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * Bon, ça va pour cette fois, mais que je ne vous reprenne plus ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez, circulez, on va passer un coup de balai, une motocrotte va venir et tout sera nickel.





Où est-ce qu'elle a roulé cette satanée bouteille de whisky ?


Rogntudju... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Allez, reboizen un coup, c'est ma tournée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Attention  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le chien.....trop tard


----------



## Yip (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Allez, reboizen un coup, c'est ma tournée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]


Hips, merci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Humm, du Lagavulin en plus, Mossieur est connaisseur.


----------



## bebert (23 Janvier 2003)

Bon ça part en queue de poisson, je ne sais pas si vous méritez la mosaïque 30°.


----------



## barbarella (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Bon ça part en queue de poisson, je ne sais pas si vous méritez la mosaïque 30°. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]

On a pas fait tout ce boulot pour rien


----------



## Luc G (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Bon ça part en queue de poisson, je ne sais pas si vous méritez la mosaïque 30°. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Une queue de poisson, ta photo, tu te fous de nous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




De l'eau de boudin, à la rigueur, mais pas du poisson, c'est des pixels, pas des écailles


----------



## barbarella (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Une queue de poisson, ta photo, tu te fous de nous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




De l'eau de boudin, à la rigueur, mais pas du poisson, c'est des pixels, pas des écailles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Soit cool, bébert est nerveux pour l'instant, il postule pour  un emploi d'homme de ménage à Remarques et Suggestions. Il faut comprendre son stress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_L'entretien à l'air serré_


----------



## krystof (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * 


Hips, merci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Humm, du Lagavulin en plus, Mossieur est connaisseur.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, alcoolique


----------



## bebert (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

On a pas fait tout ce boulot pour rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu as raison : mosaïque 30.


----------



## krystof (24 Janvier 2003)

Un Chinois qui mangeait un oeuf sur le plat, écrasé par un camion jaune


----------



## Luc G (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Tu as raison : mosaïque 30.




* 

[/QUOTE]

Plus je regarde, plus j'ai le sentiment de l'infini...

(du vide infini, j'entends)
(du vide infini de mon crâne, évidemment)

Une crotte de nez ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. Celui qui voudrait prétendre que je passe du coq à l'âne ferait bien de réfléchir avant de poster parce que le coq étant passé, il reste...


----------



## fleurette (24 Janvier 2003)

C'est un gros plan sur Caliméro


----------



## bebert (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Une queue de poisson, ta photo, tu te fous de nous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




De l'eau de boudin, à la rigueur, mais pas du poisson, c'est des pixels, pas des écailles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Erreur ! C'était une assiette de poissons panés qu'il fallait trouver, arf !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Naaann ! Je blague ! Continuez à chercher hihihi !


----------



## krystof (24 Janvier 2003)

Un morpion tombé dans un pot de souffre


----------



## bebert (24 Janvier 2003)

Je pense que je peux descendre jusqu'à "mosaïque 10" sans problème


----------



## Luc G (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Je pense que je peux descendre jusqu'à "mosaïque 10" sans problème&amp;#8230;   * 

[/QUOTE]

Se foutrait-il de nous par hasard ?


----------



## krystof (24 Janvier 2003)

Jackie Chan en plein effort sur sa cuvette de toilettes


----------



## bebert (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Jackie Chan en plein effort sur sa cuvette de toilettes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]






.

À 16 heures, je dévoile le 20.


----------



## barbarella (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Se foutrait-il de nous par hasard ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]


Je me demande, j'ai posées quelques questions très pertinentes, et n'ai à cette heure reçue aucune réponse


----------



## krystof (24 Janvier 2003)

Bruce Lee apprenant sa ménopause


----------



## barbarella (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 






.

À 16 heures, je dévoile le 20.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu as un problème avec ton mac bébert, il est 16 h 03


----------



## Luc G (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 


Je me demande, j'ai posées quelques questions très pertinentes, et n'ai à cette heure reçue aucune réponse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, et moi, j'ai posé des réponses et je n'ai même pas eu droit aux questions


----------



## Luc G (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Je pense que je peux descendre jusqu'à "mosaïque 10" sans problème&amp;#8230;   * 

[/QUOTE]

Continue, et tu vas voir que tu vas en avoir, des problèmes


----------



## bebert (24 Janvier 2003)

Et voili !






Alors ?


----------



## bebert (24 Janvier 2003)

Excusez moi, j'ai eu des problèmes de travail


----------



## Luc G (24 Janvier 2003)

Bebert, de profil, regardant passer le tour de France.

Notez le front prognathe, permettant d'éviter la confusion facile avec la vache Amélie regardant passer le train.


----------



## barbarella (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Et voili !






Alors ?       * 

[/QUOTE]

Ah ouiiiiiiiiii, joli


----------



## bebert (24 Janvier 2003)

Un indice : sa couleur est jaune.


----------



## Luc G (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Excusez moi, j'ai eu des problèmes de travail&amp;#8230; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai rien compris au fil ?
Je ne savais pas que le sujet, c'était les pléonasmes.


----------



## bebert (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Ah ouiiiiiiiiii, joli 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu as trouvé ?


----------



## Luc G (24 Janvier 2003)

Un oeuf au plat avec du paprika

(C'est l'inspecteur Lavardin qui m'a tuyauté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## barbarella (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Tu as trouvé ?    * 

[/QUOTE]

Bien sûr, quelle question


----------



## krystof (24 Janvier 2003)

Jet Li découvrant que Rika Zaraï le trompe avec Charly Oleg


----------



## barbarella (24 Janvier 2003)

J'ai une idée, c'est un smiley


----------



## krystof (24 Janvier 2003)

Un Pokémon


----------



## Luc G (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Tu as trouvé ? 

* 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Bien sûr, quelle question  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, elle a trouvé les clefs qu'elle avait perdues ce matin !


----------



## bebert (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Un Pokémon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est hyper chaud : bravo ! Voici un mosaïque 10 comme récompense :


----------



## krystof (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

C'est hyper chaud : bravo ! Voici un mosaïque 10 comme récompense :




* 

[/QUOTE]

Je suis pas spécialiste mais c'est pikatchou, ou un truc dans le genre


----------



## bebert (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Je suis pas spécialiste mais c'est pikatchou, ou un truc dans le genre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

BRAVI BRAVU BRAVO !!!






MOUARF !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Merci à toutes et tous ! Je me suis bien marré ! hihihi !

À toi l'honneur de continuer Krystof.


----------



## bebert (24 Janvier 2003)

Luc s'endormira moins bête ce soir !


----------



## krystof (24 Janvier 2003)

Allez, une petite cristallisation pour continuer :


----------



## bebert (24 Janvier 2003)

Je ne sais pas ce que c'est mais c'est déjà très joli !

C'est une photo ou un dessin ?


----------



## krystof (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Je ne sais pas ce que c'est mais c'est déjà très joli !

C'est une photo ou un dessin ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Dessin


----------



## Luc G (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Luc s'endormira moins bête ce soir !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

ça, c'est sûr, vous comblez chez moi de graves lacunes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si mon gamin me voyait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il dit toujours à ces copains-copines que les pokemons, c'est des bêtises.

(Sur ce plan, il est bien dressé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais ce n'est pas le cas pour tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Luc G (24 Janvier 2003)

Elle est blonde, elle a les yeux noirs mais je ne sais pas comment elle s'appelle


----------



## barbarella (24 Janvier 2003)

S'agirait-il d'un clown ?


----------



## bebert (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * S'agirait-il d'un clown ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Tiens, je pensais pareillement !


----------



## barbarella (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Tiens, je pensais pareillement !    * 

[/QUOTE]

Les grands esprits finissent toujours pas se rencontrer


----------



## krystof (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * S'agirait-il d'un clown ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

On peut pas vraiment dire ça, bien qu'il nous fasse beaucoup de rire


----------



## barbarella (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

On peut pas vraiment dire ça, bien qu'il nous fasse beaucoup de rire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est quelqu'un du bar


----------



## krystof (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est quelqu'un du bar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca pourrait..


----------



## krystof (24 Janvier 2003)

Petit nettoyage pour la soirée :


----------



## Luc G (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Les grands esprits finissent toujours pas se rencontrer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est comme Barbarella et ses clefs.


----------



## barbarella (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

C'est comme Barbarella et ses clefs.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais c'est quoi cette histoire de clefs, des clefs il y a longtemps que j'en ai plus je les ai jetées il y a longtemps


----------



## Luc G (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
S'agirait-il d'un clown ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 
On peut pas vraiment dire ça, bien qu'il nous fasse beaucoup de rire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Raffarin ?


----------



## barbarella (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Raffarin ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est un client du bar


----------



## Luc G (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est un client du bar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Allez savoir ! C'est quand même plus facile pour lui de venir faire un tour ici que d'aller descendre des cannettes au bistrot du coin.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dans la vie, celui qui ne s'est pas préparé à être étonné risque d'être surpris. (ça pourrait être de Mordicus d'Athènes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## barbarella (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Allez savoir ! C'est quand même plus facile pour lui de venir faire un tour ici que d'aller descendre des cannettes au bistrot du coin.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dans la vie, celui qui ne s'est pas préparé à être étonné risque d'être surpris. (ça pourrait être de Mordicus d'Athènes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   * 

[/QUOTE]

Il n'y aurait biensûr rien de bien étonnant à cela, en plus il peut rester en chaussons


----------



## gribouille (24 Janvier 2003)




----------



## Yip (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Petit nettoyage pour la soirée :




* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est un homme qui lève un bras ?

On dirait Achille Talon costumé en dieu Thor avec son marteau en l'air. Il a un Greg air.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2003)

des yaches rouges viloettes et noires... j'ai bon?


----------



## krystof (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * 

C'est un homme qui lève un bras ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est effectivement un homme (ou presque) qui lève un bras


----------



## krystof (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est un client du bar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Le plus raffiné qui soit


----------



## barbarella (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Le plus raffiné qui soit   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ne serait-ce point David ?


----------



## Yip (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

C'est effectivement un homme (ou presque) qui lève un bras   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]


Et alors ? on attend la nouvelle image


----------



## tomtom (24 Janvier 2003)

c'est Goldorak, c'est Goldorak !!!!


----------



## krystof (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Ne serait-ce point David ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ce n'est point David, ni encore Goldorak (mais pas loin)


----------



## barbarella (24 Janvier 2003)

Peut-être Superman


----------



## Yip (25 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * c'est Goldorak, c'est Goldorak !!!!







* 

[/QUOTE]



C'est pas Goldorak, c'est mackie !!!


----------



## krystof (25 Janvier 2003)

Cadeau, pour mon 900ème post :


----------



## Luc G (25 Janvier 2003)

Don Quichotte


----------



## krystof (25 Janvier 2003)

Non, il n'y a pas de Moulin à Vent


----------



## maousse (25 Janvier 2003)

*CAPITAINE !!!!!!!!!!*

bonus...


----------



## krystof (25 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * CAPITAINE !!!!!!!!!!

bonus...



* 

[/QUOTE]
Ouiiii, mais pas Flam  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu précises


----------



## maousse (25 Janvier 2003)

La preuve par l'image, c'est bien ton jeu...


----------



## krystof (25 Janvier 2003)

Bravo, quel talent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu continues Maousse


----------



## maousse (25 Janvier 2003)

Ne pas recracher les morceaux....


----------



## bebert (25 Janvier 2003)

Hannibal Lecter ?


----------



## krystof (25 Janvier 2003)

Emmanuel Chain


----------



## Yip (26 Janvier 2003)

Emmanuel Chain mordu par Hannibal Lecter ?


----------



## Luc G (26 Janvier 2003)

Attention, les murs ont des oreilles !
Sarko ? en traint d'écouter la France de bas en haut.


----------



## barbarella (26 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * 



C'est pas Goldorak, c'est mackie !!! 




* 

[/QUOTE]

Il faut savoir lire etre les lignes


----------



## krystof (26 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * Emmanuel Chain mordu par Hannibal Lecter ?




* 

[/QUOTE]

Hannibal Smith


----------



## maousse (26 Janvier 2003)

on continue


----------



## krystof (26 Janvier 2003)

Monsieur Propre en train de se passer la main dans les cheveux


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Janvier 2003)

Corti ?


----------



## Blob (26 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * on continue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Un cheval?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Janvier 2003)

Kojak, Barthez ....


----------



## alèm (26 Janvier 2003)

Marlon Brando


----------



## maousse (27 Janvier 2003)

Bien vu alèm !


----------



## alèm (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * Bien vu alèm !



* 

[/QUOTE]

comme je te l'ai avoué sur iChat, je ne me souvenais plus du film (eh oui, j'ai d'autres goûts en cinéma et ceux qui me connaissent savent pourquoi) mais ce type (Brando) marque la pelloche d'un ton particulier dès qu'il apparait. (là je l'ai reconnu à son grain de peau... ça me fait rire que certain l'ayant en avatar ne l'eut pas reconnu).


----------



## maousse (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> *(là je l'ai reconnu à son grain de peau... ça me fait rire que certain l'ayant en avatar ne l'eut pas reconnu).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]C'était justement un petit test


----------



## krystof (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 
... ça me fait rire que certain l'ayant en avatar ne l'eut pas reconnu).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Si c'est pas de la provocation ça


----------



## krystof (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * C'était justement un petit test 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Attention, les petits, à ne pas me manquer de respect


----------

